# Custom Team CAAD9 w/ BB30



## ChadLowers (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I ride for the West Virgina University cycling team. Wanted to share our new Cannondale's with you guys. They're CAAD9's w/ bb30. We also got the premium forks and Cannondale custom painted them for us. We are sponsored by SRAM and Zipp also, but the SRAM order is not here so for now I built it with 9spd Dura Ace until the 10spd RED gets here. Also didn't have any tape to re-do the EC90 bars with, so its the old dirty stuff. Crank is SRAM RED BB30 a friend at Cannondale got me. Seatpost is KCNC scandium. Brakes are TRP SL. Bars are EC90SLX.

They also did custom F29'ers for us, but that's not built yet. 

Weight is 16.2 w/ pedals and the Zipps on the CAAD9.

Take care


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice! The white brakes look really sharp!


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## dwayne61 (Feb 13, 2005)

I want one of these frames!
Let's GOOOOOOOOOO MOUNTAINERS!!!!!!!!!!!
Good Luck.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

They both look pretty sharp. Folks at Cannondale are top notch.


----------



## 20veetee (Mar 4, 2009)

I had to register, just to say... What a brilliant frame!  

*Wishes they sell the CAD 9 in Europe with a white fork and BB30


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

A. How did your team pull off getting sponsored by Cannondale, Zipp and SRAM? You guys must have a big collegiate team?

B. You better put some pictures up of the finished product with full SRAM and the 29er.

C. Sweet f-ing bike...


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*WV is the Stuff!*



ChadLowers said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I ride for the West Virgina University cycling team. Wanted to share our new Cannondale's with you guys. They're CAAD9's w/ bb30. We also got the premium forks and Cannondale custom painted them for us. We are sponsored by SRAM and Zipp also, but the SRAM order is not here so for now I built it with 9spd Dura Ace until the 10spd RED gets here. Also didn't have any tape to re-do the EC90 bars with, so its the old dirty stuff. Crank is SRAM RED BB30 a friend at Cannondale got me. Seatpost is KCNC scandium. Brakes are TRP SL. Bars are EC90SLX.
> 
> ...


Right on! Chad! those are awesome! The "Pedalers" are asking me for you to say "Hello" to "Steve" (rides/rode a Gunnar) for them.

WV ridahz are tha stuff!

Peace.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am transferring schools


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Classy but race-y.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been hearing rumors of some custom bb30 caad9's lately, but it is the hard tail mountain bike that I am now most interested in and super jealous of, congrats!!!

WOW


----------



## lukegash (Jul 20, 2008)

Great looking bike! I can't wait to get my own bike - just put a down payment on a CAAD9 w BB30 and Ultegra components.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

What kind of brakes?


----------

